# Want to start beekeeping



## uffda (Mar 4, 2016)

I am located in Northern California. I would be interested in purchasing 1000+ turnkey operation, is there a site or another option to find this?


----------



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

I would try the back of ABJ. There's always a few operations for sale


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! ABJ and check in the "For Sale" threads. Good luck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Davers (Aug 6, 2014)

uffda said:


> I am located in Northern California. I would be interested in purchasing 1000+ turnkey operation, is there a site or another option to find this?


Welcome. Maybe you can check Craigslist


----------

